# االاقسام العامة > الرياضه الافريقية والعربية والعالمية >  >  بايرن ضد شالكة  ....

## merrikh123

*دي ماتيو يجبر البايرن على التعادل  في لقاء من نار ..... ذكرتني المباراة العالميه 
عالمي لا تزعجني.......
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*البايرن ده عشان ماعمل معانا مباراة اعدادية عشان كده ماظابط المرة دي

*

----------

